# Mac OSX 10.4.11 and Netgear WG111v3 Problem



## stormsigh (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi There,

Relative newbie to getting my system working, so pls excuse some basic questions.

Problem is this:  I have a Netgear wireless router with a WG111v3 ethernet adaptor, which is running on Realtek 8187b client utility in order to get it to run on Mac.  This was until recently working perfectly.  I am not sure what changed as im not a futzer, however, i now cant get the network to recognise the wireless adaptor.

Under System Profiler, the specs against the USB High Speed Hub show as a Netgear WG111v3 (manufacturer, model, product ID etc etc), so the system recognises the USB device.  The device was attached with a cable, now its plugged directly into the USB socket to see whether it was the cable at fault - no change.  I have tested the socket with my USB camera and IPOD and it works perfectly.

Under System preferences, the system automatically generates a new network configuration called "Ethernet Adapter (en2)".  Using the DHCP setting, it does not recognise it at all, but if I enter the details manually, it does come up in the list of network options, but remains Status RED with the message "The cable for Ethernet Adapter (en2) is not plugged in".   Hmmmmm......

The adaptor quite happily flashes its blue light every so often, so its not dead per se.

Any thoughts about next steps or a new approach would be more than welcome, as im not quite sure what to do next.


----------



## gsahli (Apr 12, 2009)

You need to try that adapter with another computer.


----------

